# sick female...intestines hanging ?



## allisa (Dec 19, 2010)

can someone please advise me on this. My son was given a female betta fish. and now it appears to have something hanging from the mid-to front of its body. It almost looks like instetines :-( We have only had the fish for a week or so. The picture isn't very clear. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Panthera (Nov 2, 2010)

Is it just under its belly? If so it sounds like poop. Sometimes it can be long, white and stringy. Could also be a parasite or worm :/ Try and get a picture if you can, that'll help loads in identifying whats wrong with her. 

Also some info on the tank/living conditions would be helpful.


----------



## allisa (Dec 19, 2010)

thank you for reply....fish died shortly after :-(

whatever it was....seemed to fall off....but there was more coming, might have been worms ? 

Fish came from someone else & we knew nothing about it....may go get son another one later....

thanks....


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Outwardly it does sound like internal parasites, but it may have been an extreme constipation case. Sometimes too much food, poor water quality, and low temperatures can have deadly consequences. Internal parasites typically take a very long time to escalate to the point that they become life-threatening, and by that time the fish is usually not eating.

Please read this sticky: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49160 and ask any questions that come to mind before purchasing another fish--a little research in this hobby will save you a lot of time, money, and heartache.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like a prolapsed anus, which usually occurs due to constipation. Could have been the diet he was fed in the store. Sorry for your loss


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry that ur fish died, as Adastra said .. "a little research in this hobby will save you a lot of time, money, and heartache"


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Sorry about you fish


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Not every female betta with good socialization skills can be kept with other female bettas. I only trust the ones I have raised/socialized myself in my sorority tanks.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. :-(

Since your son was given the fish, you couldn't have known. Even experienced fish owners don't know everything there is to know about bettas (hence this forum). If you want to get another betta, you'll be able to find all kinds of information on the care, feeding, housing, potential problems, etc. and you'll be ready. Good luck!


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

BTW, welcome to the forum...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm so sorry about your fish!


----------

